# Embarassing question - SA tomorrow



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi there - need some help  

We've got an appointment tomorrow morning for our SA, but are now wondering if we should have been given some information about abstaining before the appointment. Only problem is that we've only just now thought about it after putting some "practice" in   

Is this likely to be a problem in any results? Should we have waited? Should we cancel for tomorrow?

Would appreciate any wise words

Sweets x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Usually they say 3-5 days abstinence.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

don't worry too much as they will ask you when he last ejaculated


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies,

Just to let you know that we went anyway & did the SA, but the lab did say that they recommend 4 - 5 days abstinence - just wish they'd informed of that before hand. Just waiting until after 2pm now to ring up to find out whether it needs to be re-done (which i'm guessing is highly likely).  

Sweets x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

my partner got a leaflet about everything he needs to know before his so here is a little of the information which might help you, it may be slightly different for u but i cant really imagine why, this is for the southern general hospital in glasgow :  when to provide the sample : samples must be handed in between 8am and 11am on your arranged date, you will be asked to provide at least 2 samples - one per visit, the interval between samples should be 2-3 weeks, 

collection of the sample : you must collect the sample in the morning of your arranged date, avoid any sexual activity including masterbation in the 48 hours before producing the sample, however there should be some form of sexual activity in the 5 days previous to this, either intercourse or masterbation. 

how to collect the sample : wash your hands and genitals with soap and water, please make sure you remove all soap and dry thoroughly.

please use the container provided, 

the sample must be collected by masterbation, collecting all the fluid into the container. incomplete samples may lead to an inaccurate result, and therefor will not be examined. 

do not use a condom for collection as they contain a spermicidal agent harmful to sperm,

seal the container immediately afterwards, making sure the lid is on tightly.

the sample should be placed in the plastic bad provided, and kept warm at body temperature, ( eg in an inside pocket) between collecting it and delivering it to the laboratory, the sample must not be kept in the fridge,.

delivery of the sample, :  deliver the smaple and completed form to the pathology department ideally within 1 hour of production. 

hand the sample to a member of staff at the , ( this is where it gives my clinics details ur will be different) 

on the day of your arranged appointment between 8am and 11am and within one hour of production, 


this information is from a leaflet called ' nhs how to provide a seminal fluid sample for sub- fertility investigation. so for ur own clinic things may differ slightly but its all the information we recieved i hope this helps xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information temptress

Anyway, we rang the lab & were told that although they couldn't give us the actual results, another sample would not be required   The coordinator has also been onto us saying we are all up to date with tests now so my medication will be posted out to be within the next week & I've also got a date to go & be shown how to take the meds. So all in all, initial embarrassment aside, it seems only 12 hours abstinence was OK for us - lucky or what! 

Sweets x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

very lucky  and well done im dead happy for yous  i presume seeing as u moved forward altho they couldnt give u ur dh's results they must have came back ok so thats a good positive  good luck with ur meds  xx


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

the_temptress89 said:


> very lucky  and well done im dead happy for yous  i presume seeing as u moved forward altho they couldnt give u ur dh's results they must have came back ok so thats a good positive  good luck with ur meds  xx


Thank you Temptress  That's the easy bit over with - it's all down to how I respond when I start the meds now, which is the tricky bit. At least one little bit of good news is the right direction I suppose x


----------

